# Any Magazine Release Options?



## The Italian (Jul 25, 2020)

My G3C is doing fine overall as I'm getting to know it except for the mag release. I've also found that the sights are not exactly zeroed but that's another matter. I find the magazine ejection awkward for my hands. I know there are options for other makers but I'm wondering if anybody has found anything for Taurus; particularly the compact pistols. I took a few quick snapshots to illustrate what I mean. There are a couple of issues. First, I cannot find a comfortable way to eject the magazines with either hand. The other is that unless I think about it and adjust for it, my palm gets in the way on the non-release side. I know the mechanism is mostly plastic and that may be part of the problem. There is quite a bit of resistance (which I'm not complaining about); except that the button is too small and close to the grip for me to make good contact with it. It's also pretty spongy. The action of the magazines is not great in terms of ejecting from the grip. Maybe if they ejected with a bit more force, it would make the process less cumbersome but as it stands, it's definitely less than ideal (again, for my hands at least). Just looking for any suggestions. Thanks!


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

The Italian said:
LOL, yeah, I'll run right out and do that....
I am glad that you agree! Probably will save you money and headaches, plus you will have a world class subcompact pistol that will not fail.

GW


----------



## The Italian (Jul 25, 2020)

Goldwing said:


> The Italian said:
> LOL, yeah, I'll run right out and do that....
> I am glad that you agree! Probably will save you money and headaches, plus you will have a world class subcompact pistol that will not fail.
> 
> GW


It hasn't failed......and I was actually joking...I'm not going out to buy any guns with the current situation...possibly the worst time to do that...⌚


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

The Italian said:


> It hasn't failed......and I was actually joking...I'm not going out to buy any guns with the current situation...possibly the worst time to do that...⌚


Funny, I just bought one this week. It works perfectly and didn't cost much.

GW


----------



## The Italian (Jul 25, 2020)

Goldwing said:


> Funny, I just bought one this week. It works perfectly and didn't cost much.
> 
> GW


As I said, the gun works fine. However, we all have different hands and all I'm asking about is an idea for a mag release that fits mine a bit better.


----------



## The Italian (Jul 25, 2020)

Goldwing said:


> Funny, I just bought one this week. It works perfectly and didn't cost much.
> 
> GW


And if you're referring to a Glock, I'm happy for you but I don't worship at the Glock altar. The first piece I'm going to pick up when things calm down is a Springfield. The second one will probably be a Sig. Just saying...there are enough nice guns out there for all of us.


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

The Italian said:


> And if you're referring to a Glock, I'm happy for you but I don't worship at the Glock altar. The first piece I'm going to pick up when things calm down is a Springfield. The second one will probably be a Sig. Just saying...there are enough nice guns out there for all of us.


It was a Ruger.
I guess the point is that when you buy a sows ear and want a silk purse you will be disappointed. 
There are many who pay less now and pay more later because the product is substandard. 
I don't worship any particular brand, but I WOULD NEVER spend extra money on a Taurus to make it perform like a S&W, Ruger, Sig, or a Glock. I would use it as long as it was serviceable as is. When it fails I would dump it.

GW


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

The Italian said:


> My G3C is doing fine overall as I'm getting to know it except for the mag release. I've also found that the sights are not exactly zeroed but that's another matter. I find the magazine ejection awkward for my hands. I know there are options for other makers but I'm wondering if anybody has found anything for Taurus; particularly the compact pistols. I took a few quick snapshots to illustrate what I mean. There are a couple of issues. First, I cannot find a comfortable way to eject the magazines with either hand. The other is that unless I think about it and adjust for it, my palm gets in the way on the non-release side. I know the mechanism is mostly plastic and that may be part of the problem. There is quite a bit of resistance (which I'm not complaining about); except that the button is too small and close to the grip for me to make good contact with it. It's also pretty spongy. The action of the magazines is not great in terms of ejecting from the grip. Maybe if they ejected with a bit more force, it would make the process less cumbersome but as it stands, it's definitely less than ideal (again, for my hands at least). Just looking for any suggestions. Thanks!
> View attachment 18848
> View attachment 18849
> View attachment 18850
> ...


Sorry but I might suggest that some of our Taurus fans chime in. I am disqualified from that distinction.
If I offended I apologize. 
I object to turd polishing. OOPS!
Sorry.

GW


----------



## The Italian (Jul 25, 2020)

Goldwing said:


> Sorry but I might suggest that some of our Taurus fans chime in. I am disqualified from that distinction.
> If I offended I apologize.
> I object to turd polishing. OOPS!
> Sorry.
> ...


It's fine, you have your opinion and you are entitled to it. I can respect that but I don't think that your characterization of what I'm trying to do is accurate. The firearm works as intended and at the risk of repeating myself, I am looking for something to fit my hands a bit better. Is the release mechanism a great design? Absolutely not! But even though it's far from perfect, it is functional.

We can't all run out and buy a new gun because a small aspect of the one we just purchased needs improvement. And even though I can, I would not throw this one away. I'm going to keep looking for some options but I was hoping that by sharing it in here, others who may be interested in the subject might benefit as well.


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

The Italian said:


> It's fine, you have your opinion and you are entitled to it. I can respect that but I don't think that your characterization of what I'm trying to do is accurate. The firearm works as intended and at the risk of repeating myself, I am looking for something to fit my hands a bit better. Is the release mechanism a great design? Absolutely not! But even though it's far from perfect, it is functional.
> 
> We can't all run out and buy a new gun because a small aspect of the one we just purchased needs improvement. And even though I can, I would not throw this one away. I'm going to keep looking for some options but I was hoping that by sharing it in here, others who may be interested in the subject might benefit as well.


I'll just state the obvious. I guess you're gonna' have to see if someone makes an aftermarket release that will suit your needs? If not you'll have to live with what you've got. Extended releases have their issues too. Because of your body movement and pressure being exerted on the release. They may stick out too far and becoming disengaged while the gun is holstered and carried.

I don't own and never owned any of Taurus products. But based on what I've read from people that do is that Taurus does not sell parts to consumers or even to gunsmiths. Their products must be returned to the factory for service or parts replacement.

I suppose that if you're handy and with a little ingenuity you could find a way to extend the existing mag release with one from another make of gun. Such as this one from: https://www.glockstore.com/Checkered-Extended-Mag-Catch-for-Gen3

They're held in place with two small screws. If it doesn't work you'll be out $35. If you screw the stock mag release up you'll have to send the gun back to Taurus to replace it. That's the chance you'll have to take.


----------



## The Italian (Jul 25, 2020)

I took it all apart yesterday and I'm working up a couple of ideas now. Yes, it will be something customized but not "undoable". The moral of the story is not to be put off by some of what you read. There are even videos on how to disassemble and reassemble it which, you have to assume were made because somebody had problems with it. But the thing is so simple that a child could do it with just a little common sense. The good thing overall is that I put a lot of rounds through it yesterday and the cheap, little gun just keeps working. That's hardly a long-term test but it's fine.


----------

